# What is hot wire method and how to cut glass



## Oklahoma Bottles

Does any one know what the hot wire method is all I know it has something to do with wrapping a cut cor around the glass you want to be cut and then you plug it in but I would know how it is done exactly and does anyone know any other ways to cut glass, and by the way what is a tumbler and how much are they.


----------



## DiggerBryan

Hello and welcome to the forum. The only hot-wire method I know of is to measure thermal conductivity in certain materials. So I don't think that is what you're talking about?? That and the hot-wire method for jacking a car. []  Just kidding. 

 You can cut plate glass with a glass cutter. So I think it might work for bottles but it would be hard. What do you want to cut?

 A bottle tumbler is used to clean the "sickness" or cloudiness out of dug bottles. Minerals in the soil cause glass to become "sick" or cloudy looking.  A bottle tumbler is the same idea as a rock tumbler used to polish rocks. I made mine for around a $100.00, works great. There is a guy who sells them, the jar doctor. I think a base model of his tumbler is somewhere around $600.00.


----------



## capsoda

Here is the thread about building tumblers.
https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m_5467/mpage_1/key_tumbler/tm.htm


----------



## GuntherHess

The "hot wire" method of cutting glass uses a piece of nichrome wire to make a narrow thermal stress line on the glass causing it to crack in a desired spot. For example if you wanted to cut the top off a bottle you would wrap the nichrome wire around the top and apply current to it until it glows red. It would probably work best if you first score the bottle with a glass cutter.


----------



## druggistnut

I wouldn't recommend the hot wire method, or the other method mentioned in the second link. I tried the hot wire. You do not get a good, clean cut. If you are going to attempt a repair, as in replacing a neck & top, you want crisp edges. Use the method in the 1st link. It does take some practice.
 Please, if you repair bottles and get enough to sell them, sell them as "repaired."
 Good luck,
 Bill

 Link #1>>> Making a Bottle Cutting Jig

 Link #2>>>FAQ Section XIV


----------



## GuntherHess

If you use the hot wire method you still have to score the bottle with a glass cutter first to get a clean break. The hot wire just makes running the fracture easier.


----------

